# Why Is It???? What's WRONG??



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


Sometimes patterns are difficult to understand if you try and read straight through them, but if you take it slowly and do one row at a time they turn out far less complicated. Go on have a go.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I would try reading the abbreviations first. If the pattern is multi-sized, with the different number of stitches or repeats in brackets then underline the ones that are for your size. No doubt some other KPers will come up with some other ideas.


----------



## dustbuny (Apr 21, 2013)

The only time one fails is when you no longer try, so try and keep trying and you will have success.


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

If I'm not sure of something in a pattern I google it and usually find a youtube video to demonstrate it. If it's a multi size pattern, I recommend taking a highlighter and going through the pattern line by line to highlight the stitches for the size I am doing.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sometimes patterns are difficult to understand if you try and read straight through them, but if you take it slowly and do one row at a time they turn out far less complicated. Go on have a go.


Agree :thumbup:


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

The suggestions above are great. I also think that you are suffering from a lack of confidence. Many patterns now have a difficulty rating on them. Please don't jump up straight to one that is marked as "difficult". Work up through the ratings slowly.

Another idea that might help is to make swatches or dishcloths using the stitch patterns in the pattern before you try something bigger with it. Getting comfortable with the sequence of stitches might make the bigger pattern look less daunting.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Many, many years ago, before Youtube and the internet, there was a sweater pattern I wanted to do and it had slash pockets. At first my thoughts were, I can't do that. The written pattern didn't make sense to me and I couldn't envision the process. But I started it. Came to the pocket instructions and just followed the pattern. The more I knit the more it made sense. Like, aha, I get this.
So like that Little Engine, you can, you can, you can.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree with those who say that you do not have to understand an entire pattern to start work on it. I get completely flummoxed if I try to read a pattern through. If I had to understand all of it before using it, I could sit on my yarn and needles until they hatched.

If I understand the next step required, I do it. If I do not understand it, I pick out the key part I do not understand and go to work on it; find a YouTube video or just ask a question online. If that doesn't work, post the problem on KP. I usually have the situation in hand by the time I have watched a video or two, and so I go ahead and knit the next step.

Learning new stitches and ways of working, better increases and decreases without bumps or holes, all new knowledge adds to the reason I keep knitting. I'm 82, I don't expect to ever become smarter or learn easier than I do now; but I know that I can accomplish most anything in knitting if I take it one small step at a time. And I believe you can do the same.

I'm happy that you let us know of your discouragement. Be assured that there is nothing "wrong with you." You just learn differently than those who enjoy reading the pattern through before they start on it. It's a matter of individual differences and working with our own ways of doing things. Don't let it concern you one bit that you approach your knitting differently than some others do. This is completely natural, normal, and nothing to worry about.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


I just dig in and start...some how it magically becomes clear...
:shock:


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

The way some patterns are written now (in paragraphs instead of directions line by line) can be a bit confusing, but if you break it down into small sections, as others have suggested, it will be less daunting.
Never stop trying.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Knitting is accomplished one stitch at a time - you don't expect to be at the bind off and finishing within minutes of starting. 

So, go back to those patterns, and instead of getting to the end of them in minutes by reading them (and over-thinking), start out at the beginning, and do them one row at a time!

Follow the directions, and while in some cases it doesn't hurt to read ahead for special instructions, don't try to get ahead of yourself! Knit one row at a time, one stitch at a time, and before you know it, you'll be done!!!


And don't feel bad - I did the same kind of thing when I knit my first pair of socks - I read the pattern, and thought there was no way I could follow it - but then, I got yarn and needles, started at the beginning, and it all fell into place when I got to the "hard part" - one stitch, one row at a time!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

it helps to write it down, step by step in a notebook. cheap ones from dollartee. a new side for every step


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Years ago a very wise lady said to me 'follow the punctuation marks'. To this day I think back to what she said and so often that's where I go wrong. When I've made a mistake and go back, invariably I've not followed the instructions between the commas.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

The only thing that you need to look ahead for are the words "at the same time". Make sure that you look for those and clearly mark them with a highlighter or circle them or whatever.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Every time I look at patterns, the ones I like the best are from Drops Designs, but when you read the instruction, they are all head scratchers. Some patterns are easier to understand than others, but when you get to a spot where you are lost, just come here and post your question, someone will have your answer.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

stitch by stitch, row by row -- that is how your project grows. 

And, if you DO make a mistake, it can be fixed. You are knitting, not doing brain surgery!


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

desireeross said:


> Years ago a very wise lady said to me 'follow the punctuation marks'. To this day I think back to what she said and so often that's where I go wrong. When I've made a mistake and go back, invariably I've not followed the instructions between the commas.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

chrshnsen said:


> The only thing that you need to look ahead for are the words "at the same time". Make sure that you look for those and clearly mark them with a highlighter or circle them or whatever.


Very important! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shereads (May 30, 2014)

I often feel the way you do. I (mistakenly) think that if I cannot understand every step, I won't be able to knit the item. I have learned that if I just begin, take it one step at a time, everything becomes clear. I think Peggy B. hit it exactly right about what to do if you get stuck.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am the opposite. I never think I can't do them lol! However I was shocked recently when one almost beat me. I say almost because I refused to leg it beat me and persevered but it is slow going. I still keep making mistakes.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

You guys are the best! I'll Take those shawl patterns one line at a time and see what happens!
Thanks!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I try not to look ahead. If I only read the one part I'm working on, I don't get overwhelmed. For example, if making mittens, I only look at CO 36 sts---I can do that. Next I look at work K2, P2 ribbing for 3 inches---I can do that. Next, it says to work 8 rounds even---I can do that. And so on. Hope this helps.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Like Roxycatlady said. Knitting is one stitch at a time. I also agree that if the pattern called for a new stitch design. Make a face cloth or dish rag from some stash yarn until you get the hang of it and then dive into your project.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Personally, reading a pattern all the way through just overwhelms my brain--it's too much information at once. I do read through them first if it seems tricky, but then I just focus on one row at a time, and so far, I've not found anything I couldn't do with a little practice.  Enjoy the process!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> You guys are the best! I'll Take those shawl patterns one line at a time and see what happens!
> Thanks!


Good for you! The tips on hi-lighting or circling the specific size, well I would suggest making a photo copy (obviously for your own use) and make the circles/hi-lighting on that, rather than your original pattern.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sometimes patterns are difficult to understand if you try and read straight through them, but if you take it slowly and do one row at a time they turn out far less complicated. Go on have a go.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been knitting for 30 years and I still can't understand a pattern by reading it. When I knit and go step by step the lightbulb goes off. Don't let that stop you. If you can't understand it, what's the worse that can happen?
You'll have to rip it out. Give it a try, you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Most patterns now have a stitches used list. If you can do those stitches, you should be able to do the pattern. If there are one or two that are unclear, there is frequently an explanation of them there. If not you tube becomes a friendly reference.

Karen


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


You're trying to take in too much at one time. It's sort of like climbing a mountain...when you're standing on the ground looking up it's easy to say 'that's too much, I'll never make it'. But if you take the first trail and just say "I'll go for an hour and then come back", by the time that hour is up you see how far you've gone and the rest doesn't look so bad.

Instead of reading a whole pattern, cast on some stitches and swatch a repeat or 2 of the main pattern. Don't worry about what's going to happen when you get to row 85, concentrate on the first 10. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Everyone has given good advice here. I'm working on my 1st cardigan & here's how I approached it. I knitted until I found the gauge, highlighted the size I want, and read through the first few lines. I started, read a few more, and so on. The pattern said to make the sleeves separately, but I knew I'd do better making both at once with Magic Loop, so I did that. I used a counter for the body, 1 for the sleeves, and another when I reached the section to knit the sleeves to the body of the sweater. That part I didn't understand. When I don't understand directions, I set it aside & let my mind work on it while I do other things. I also try to visualize what the author means & what the item will look like. I decided I had the idea & picked it back up. I've now bound off all stitches, sleeves are joined, & I'm starting the collar. That's another part I had to think about to decide what the author meant. I think I have it now. I do things in stages-I can get overwhelmed by thinking of all the steps involved. One part at a time is manageable. Try it-you'll surprise yourself!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I would never knit anything with a pattern if I had to figure it all out before I started! I just start out and figure it out as I go.


----------



## Mrudul (Jun 12, 2014)

It is possible to follow any complicated pattern by actually starting it. Just follow it row by row. I have done it for several times and got success.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

As the saying is go slowly and work one row at a time, I just read a pattern before doing the knitting how many times did I frog it twice. Never read a whole pattern first again.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

What I do is I go slowly, try as I understand the instructions .. maybe progress a few rows .. if it "looks" wrong I frog it back and start again ... eventually the Light comes on LOL .. some patterns it is just the way they are written that can cause an enormous amount of confusion .. but, if one sticks with it, it will all come together eventually .. patience 
G


----------



## Villagerbgl (May 13, 2014)

desireeross said:


> Years ago a very wise lady said to me 'follow the punctuation marks'. To this day I think back to what she said and so often that's where I go wrong. When I've made a mistake and go back, invariably I've not followed the instructions between the commas.


.

I am with you. Punctuation, is the key for me in all written instructions and I hi lite them in yellow, underline. In different. Colors...yes I always make 2copies so I can write notes, hash marks, etc.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Same old story...How to eat a mountain...one bite at a time!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> The suggestions above are great. I also think that you are suffering from a lack of confidence. Many patterns now have a difficulty rating on them. Please don't jump up straight to one that is marked as "difficult". Work up through the ratings slowly.
> 
> Another idea that might help is to make swatches or dishcloths using the stitch patterns in the pattern before you try something bigger with it. Getting comfortable with the sequence of stitches might make the bigger pattern look less daunting.


Chris,
I agree with what you said 100%/ I teach knitting and that's where I start each beginner is with a dishcloth or washcloth so knit purl cast on cast off is learned and practiced. All things are possible after one learns these basics.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I get confused when I read through directions. But when knitting up to that point it seems to make sense then. If you buy yarn at your LYS and need help at any point they will help you for free. That is how I learned to read and follow patterns.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Look at the item, guage, yarn and then get your needles out. To start read only the first step. Such as cast on 90 stitches. You will not be overwhelmed with any questions if you tackle one row at a time. Try not to understand all at once. Good luck. Bonbarnie


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks again guys for the great suggestions and inspiration! You have giving me the confidence to start an "easy lace" scarf (with a chart!!) from a pattern bought at WEBS called "Quennington" in lavender Madeline Tosh yarn.(It's not on Ravelry) It is for my daughter and should be lovely!


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

Lots of good suggestions here. I've been knitting less than 3 years, and I have a couple of experienced mentors, and I can call on them for help when stymied. Keep in mind that some patterns are better-written and more clear than others. Some actually have mistakes. The best-written patterns I've come across are the Penny Straker ones. Too bad they're not free.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

55 years ago as a teenager I made a first sweater with moderate detail, then a second one with a lovely pattern of purl bumps that were over-embroidered w/mohair to form butterflies. I didn't know it was difficult. If I could read, I could do! (Same for cooking) I find today's patterns have more abbreviations and repeats and can be intimidating. If necessary I'll write out the steps between parentheses and brackets. I also write out the "at the same time" because my mind seems to wander a bit.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

When my mother taught me to knit 50+ years ago, she advised me NOT to read through the entire pattern because it might frighten me. She was right - a few times I did just what she said NOT to do and it really did shake my confidence! Mom was right. ;-)

When in doubt, I take a section and write it out rather than rely on all of the asterisks, parentheses, etc. That way if I need to put the knitting down, I can go back and find exactly where I left off.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

I am a pretty experienced knitter but I can not read a pattern straight through and understand or even take in what they are talking about... I am just not someone who learns that way. I look at the stitch abbreviations and any specific pattern stitches ...I may practice those pattern stitches before I even start the pattern.... I look at the schematics and construction notes... That can help me visualize how the project "works" .....
I then tackle the pattern piece by piece , section by section, line by line...if I have problems I check the project notes and forum comments in ravlery..and if I still have problems I contact the publisher or designer directly....I have always gotten the help I need that way and usually very quickly... Good luck with your projects ;-)


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Y'know, I next to never read a pattern to the end. I just cast on and go and read the pattern as I go. It's a lot less intimidating that way. And if I get to a part that I just don't understand, I do some seat of the pants knitting and create my own take on the pattern.

Go for it!

Hazel


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

If you have done Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket, you have to have faith in your ability to read and follow a pattern line by line. With that one, there is just this blob of knitted fabric that doesn't look like anything, but if you keep going, it turns into a beautiful little jacket. Nothing really difficult about it, but you just have to keep on going.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> Everyone has given good advice here. I'm working on my 1st cardigan & here's how I approached it. I knitted until I found the gauge, highlighted the size I want, and read through the first few lines. I started, read a few more, and so on. The pattern said to make the sleeves separately, but I knew I'd do better making both at once with Magic Loop, so I did that. I used a counter for the body, 1 for the sleeves, and another when I reached the section to knit the sleeves to the body of the sweater. That part I didn't understand. When I don't understand directions, I set it aside & let my mind work on it while I do other things. I also try to visualize what the author means & what the item will look like. I decided I had the idea & picked it back up. I've now bound off all stitches, sleeves are joined, & I'm starting the collar. That's another part I had to think about to decide what the author meant. I think I have it now. I do things in stages-I can get overwhelmed by thinking of all the steps involved. One part at a time is manageable. Try it-you'll surprise yourself!


Conchalea, I'm at the same stage of the Lace and Garter Cardigan by Heather Lodinsky right now, working on the collar. Went through pretty much the same thing you did. What pattern are you using?


----------



## jmbooth (Oct 19, 2012)

Nothing, I feel the same way.


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, sometimes the directions are wrong and a beginner knitter would not recognize that. This past winter, I started beautiful sweater...finished the back (there was 1 mistake in directions), but on right front, ran into several errors or misprints and with my over 45 years of knitting experience, could not figure out how to correct. Sent email to the yarn company (free pattern using their yarn) and they tried to contact the designer but according to them, did not get a response from the designer. So, returned the unused yarn to store and made a pretty cowl from the salvaged yarn. Now, I'm just finishing up a baby blanket that had 3 errors in it but was able to correct the errors and the pattern is beautiful! It just seems that there are more and more patterns with really bad errors. The patterns really need to be proofed, especially by yarn companies who want you to buy their yarn to make the pattern! My sympathies to beginner knitters who don't know that "it's the pattern" sometimes, not them.


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

I know that I have heard a lot of folks say read the pattern first. I've tried that and feel the same as you. You like the pattern? Pick up the yarn and the needles and start it. DON'T read it first! Just start. If you know how to knit, trust the pattern (I know, sometimes there are mistakes...) BUT trust the pattern if it is from a good source. Take it one step at a time, don't rush. Have a problem, get someone to read it to you, just as written and say STOP until you get to were they are, then continue on. Once you get moving on it, it will start to make sense. Sometimes, I even write down my own version, shorter, to remind me what comes next. Stitch markers and life lines are great tools to use along the way. YOU CAN DO THIS!!!


----------



## BearyNiceKnitter (Jun 8, 2014)

like everyone says....just like you can't walk without taking one step at a time??? Knitting patterns are read between the commas, and brackets, parentheses, etc....one stitch at a time. The punctuation (cant spell that work) is important!!!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to be like you... now I just jump right in on a pattern I think I can do. If I get half way through I can always frogg it out and make something different. I have found that there are some patterns that are claimed to be expert that turn out to be more advanced beginner but you will never know unless you try.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Just begin. When you come to a trouble spot, consult KP. We'll see you through!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

Just a thought but I always look at the projects using that pattern on ravlery...often the comments can help with difficult instructions or errors
... Thee is no doubt that mistakes abound in knitting patterns... Even editing and test knitting don't always weed them out.... If you have ever tried to wrote a pattern you will see it is really tricky to make instructions understandable..... But every designer where I have found a mistake has been polite and thankful ...


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

Just a thought but I always look at the projects using that pattern on ravlery...often the comments can help with difficult instructions or errors
... There is no doubt that mistakes abound in knitting patterns... Even editing and test knitting don't always weed them out.... If you have ever tried to wrie a pattern you will see it is really tricky to make instructions understandable..... But every designer where I have found a mistake has been polite and thankful ...


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

rujam said:


> I would try reading the abbreviations first. If the pattern is multi-sized, with the different number of stitches or repeats in brackets then underline the ones that are for your size. No doubt some other KPers will come up with some other ideas.


Underlining is a great idea, otherwise use a highlighter!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok here is a site that can help with questions http://knittinghelp.com and then just pick up a pattern you feel you would love to make.. and go stitch by stitch and row by row and see what happens. If it is a pattern that has a stitch repeat then use stitch markers to keep your place. most stitch repeats are about 10 stitches long.. give or take a few.. place a stitch marker between them and you'll be fine


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

Reading a knitting pattern is more like reading a science text book than reading a novel. The approach to the two is very different. I am a retired science teacher, and a major part of my job was to show kids how to read and comprehend complicated text. Here's one approach:

When you read a knitting pattern, read one, two, or 3 lines, stop and make sure you understand completely what you are to do. You may have to re-read a few times, slowly to comprehend. 

Visualize it in your head, even try it out with scrap yarn.

Can you re-write the instructions in your own words? If you can, you probably understand. Once you've got that down, go on to the next sentence or two or three. Re-writing in your own words helps you sort out everything in your head.

If you are still stuck, skip those few instructions and go on to the next. Sometimes, the pattern writer adds information that clarifies earlier instructions, or for whatever reason, things become clear when you read on. 

If that doesn't work. Mull those few lines over for a while, then go back and read again. 

Reading a pattern in its entirety and expecting to understand the whole thing completely falls in the category of biting off more than you can chew. As you work more and more patterns, it becomes easier, so don't give up. It is a matter of persistence.


----------



## TheresaH (May 6, 2014)

Think positive. You CAN do it. Nothing is too hard when you make up your mind.


----------



## TheresaH (May 6, 2014)

Think positive. You CAN do it. Nothing is too hard when you make up your mind.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have never been one to read through a pattern before starting. If I like it I jump right in. I think it's easier to work out row by row rather than trying to picture the whole thing by reading through all directions first.
I also was the person who always failed those tests in school where the first instruction was to read all test questions before starting the test and the final instruction might be put your initials in the lower right hand corner of the back of this paper.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

You won't know until you try. One row at a time, and I agree look for "at the same time". Good luck


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I was like that for many years. Finally I just picked a pattern that was rated not too difficult and, instead of reading through it first, just took it line by line. It wasn't as daunting and I actually completed the project. So that would be my advise - just pick something and knit away!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

TO BEGIN: CO the # of sts required.
Read the first line. What comes first? Do just that and no more. How many times? So do that again until you have done it as many MORE times as the pattern says.
What comes next? Just do that etc.

Example: The pattern says "CO 200 sts and work garter st for one inch, end on wrong side. Begin pattern. Work pattern until piece measures 14" from beginning."

So you cast on and knit every row until the piece is one inch high. On the next row, the pattern will start on the side it's supposed to start. Put a little bow of yarn or ribbon thru a st on that side to mark it as the RIGHT SIDE to see easily as the work progresses.
PATTERN;
Row 1 (RS): K6, *P3 K4* across, end K6
The (RS) is telling you that for Row 1, and thus ALL odd-numbered rows, the RIGHT SIDE is facing you. Most patterns I have used start on the RIGHT SIDE, Row 1 anyhow.

So you work 6 knit sts, and work a pattern of 3 purl stitches followed by 4 knit stitches over and over until there are 6 sts left, which you knit.

Row 2 (WS): K6, *P4, K3* across, end K6
The (WS) tells you that the side now facing you, so all even-numbered rows are on the WRONG SIDE.

The seventh row is the next step in the pattern.

Next row: [cable row] (RS): K6, *C4R, p3, C4L, p3* across, until 6 sts rem. K6
Work even in patt until piece measures....etc.

You have worked six rows and ended on the WRONG side. When you turn the work and start on Row 7, you are on the right side and will knit the 6 border stitches and work a cable that crosses from left to right, purl 3 stitches and work a cable that crosses from right to left.

Then, when this row is finished, you start again at Row 1.
Look at your work. Give yourself a pat on the back!
Now, that wasn't as hard as you thought it would be, was it?
Just to encourage you: When a new knitter, I made a fisherman knit sweater and gave it to my Dad for Xmas. It probably had a few mistooks in it. He wore it proudly until it wore completely out and practically fell off him.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


I have this problem also so I usually pick very simple stitches. I have gone as far as rewrite the instructions on recipe cards one line at a time , that way I can concentrate on that one instruction and not be overwhelmed of what comes before or after. And I have rewritten a pattern and spaced it so I am not reading the same instruction over and over.

One pattern I had was for a pair of slippers , very simple, but the way they had written it threw me for a loop. After I had rewritten it , all it was knit the first three rows and then knit body and end with three rows.

Don't give up, it will all work out eventually.
:?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chrshnsen said:


> The suggestions above are great. I also think that you are suffering from a lack of confidence. Many patterns now have a difficulty rating on them. Please don't jump up straight to one that is marked as "difficult". Work up through the ratings slowly.
> 
> Another idea that might help is to make swatches or dishcloths using the stitch patterns in the pattern before you try something bigger with it. Getting comfortable with the sequence of stitches might make the bigger pattern look less daunting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Most all patterns today have a rating. Depending on your ability to understand or knit, you can judge if the pattern you're wanting to do is to your ability. I find I can do the intermediate, but definitely don't read thru them initially. It's very confusing. I go from comma to comma or period. That's how I knit also. Yes, otherwise they're all confusing. Plus some, 'if' they have a different stitch pattern, will have the directions or more directions are at the back of the book or magazine or even pattern brochure.
Give yourself a break, if it's something you like, Go for it!


----------



## dbennett (Jun 8, 2014)

The biggest thing that helps me is to just relax, slow down, and take it one stitch at a time. I'm on no schedule or under no pressure so it doesn't matter how long it takes to make something. I have one project I'm working on that, when I began it last year, I estimated was going to take me three years!

I'd rather get each stitch right and be pleased with my effort than to get frustrated.

One of the best advices I read above was to find YouTube videos of how to do things you don't know or use often enough that you forget. I'm doing this all the time.

Also, places like KP are a great resource and there are a lot of people willing to jump in and help, no matter how trivial. Don't be embarrassed, we've all been there! &#13025;


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

I find that when I get into the pattern, row by row, it becomes clearer as I'm actually doing the stitch. hope this helps


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Many, many times when I read thru. a pattern, (knit and crochet) it sounds so difficult, but if I start making the item it comes to me as I go along. (sometimes with difficulty)
I really can't see how to do it until I'm working it.


----------



## ciasbos (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary
that should give many answers


----------



## ciasbos (Jul 18, 2011)

go to 
http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

chrshnsen said:


> The suggestions above are great. I also think that you are suffering from a lack of confidence. Many patterns now have a difficulty rating on them. Please don't jump up straight to one that is marked as "difficult". Work up through the ratings slowly.
> 
> Another idea that might help is to make swatches or dishcloths using the stitch patterns in the pattern before you try something bigger with it. Getting comfortable with the sequence of stitches might make the bigger pattern look less daunting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Yes! I feel a lot of problems start when knitters dive in without making a test swatch of a new pattern, a complex lacey design and they have never done a thing like this before. Test the waters before diving in. See if you even like working the pattern.

Knit or crochet patterns are written in abbreviated language and if you read them they make very little sense especially in the beginning. Read it outloud so you HEAR what the abbreviations are saying. There is no eye to brain comprehension in written patterns; they look like a discouraging bunch of gibberish until you are very experienced.

Take the time and look at charts. they are like a picture of the pattern. You can see what is happening instead of reading things like M1L, k2 tog, inc every other row, pm, sm [k2tog, yo]5 times.
You can read the pattern outloud and record it, then play back and knit line by line. Another use for cell phones? LOL


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

To me patterns are usually hard to understand reading through them. I just jump on in and figure it out as I go. Once I get my hands in it, the pattern makes much more sense. Don't let things intimidate you. You never know what you can do if you don't try! I have yet to find a pattern that has completely stumped me to the point of walking away from it.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I consider myself to be a fairly 'experienced' knitter but reading knitting patterns unnerves me. Whilst I can 'read' my knitting I only read patterns in advance to mark off the size I am doing and check any abbreviations. Then I just cast on and do what it says row by row. Following the punctuation marks is very important. Just jump in, we are all here to help but just take it one stitch at a time and you probably won't need us


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I agree. If I read through I pattern, I freeze. I check that I know abbr. Then take it one line at a time. I did my first lace shawl that way. It was amazing seeing it grow.


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

the best advice I ever got was from LYS owner, decades ago, who smiled sweetly , and said, if you can make a knit stitch and a purl stitch, then just take the pattern, and do it .....
One stitch at a time. She was right, my first afghan was an 
Irish Afghan pattern with more cables, bobbles and things I'd never done, and 30 years later my Mom is still using it


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

One of the things that I do is read the instructions line by line. It's the only way I'll do anything I really want to do. Reading the entire pattern can be intimidating because you don't know what the row is going to look like because you don't have the previous row to look at. Reading the abbreviations is a must. Even they can be confusing. If the pattern is really difficult or I don't understand the "how" of doing something, I will create a swatch to test run something that seems impossible to do. Don't shy away because it looks complicated. :thumbup:


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Some of the best advice my Mom gave me, and she was a fantastic knitter, was to not read ahead in your pattern, but take it one step at a time. I always use a stitch counter, take notes, use a magnetic board to keep track of complicated rows....the tips you have gotten on this have been really excellent. I learn so much from everyone here!
Good luck....and NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

My mom always told me not to read ahead -- but go line by line, watch for asterisks and repeats. If it still didn't make sense, write it out in long hand. This has worked for me for more than 50 years.







































s" and if


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

you need a class to fee confident and get started


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't read them. Find one you like and just get started. Do it one step at a time instead of trying to see the overall picture. Much less intimidating.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

chrshnsen said:


> The suggestions above are great. I also think that you are suffering from a lack of confidence. Many patterns now have a difficulty rating on them. Please don't jump up straight to one that is marked as "difficult". Work up through the ratings slowly.
> 
> Another idea that might help is to make swatches or dishcloths using the stitch patterns in the pattern before you try something bigger with it. Getting comfortable with the sequence of stitches might make the bigger pattern look less daunting.


I was doing this the other day trying to learn how to use different colors. Every member of my household walked by and asked "what are you making now?" They could not comprehend that I was just practicing. And I still can't change colors. It is really holding me back on things I was to try.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I found that if something didn't make sense to me reading it over, if I simply did what it said to do, it fell into place. That happened to me with the first Alice Starmore (sp?) sweater I did, knit all in one piece. Things I'd never encountered before like underarm gussets and I couldn't picture turned out fine after all. "Just do as you are told...." as my mother used to say.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


Most knitting patterns are written one row at a time or one section at a time. The best way to read them is just the way they are written. That's also the same way they are worked. So do it one row at a time and you will not get confused. 
BTW what types of patterns are you reading?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sometimes patterns are difficult to understand if you try and read straight through them, but if you take it slowly and do one row at a time they turn out far less complicated. Go on have a go.


Exactly what I was going to say. Like trying to describe the color red and actually seeing it!


----------



## skeezix (Nov 12, 2013)

Ooh, I love the word flummoxed. Yup, well said. I also just glance at directions to see if there are any abbreviations I don't know and look those up. Then Just start, knowing that I most likely will take out a few rows one I get the mess figured out. Sometimes helps to start with a junk piece of yarn then start on the real yarn. That way you don't even need to frog, just throw it away.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

I make a duplicate copy of the pattern. That way I can mark it with sizes highlighted, notes to myself, whatever, to my hearts desire and not mess up the original


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


There is nothing wrong with you. Pattern directions are a different language. Get a beginners pattern ansd start k sitting, keep the auctions and abbreviations near you. 
Practice, Practice, Practice. And ask questions on KP.
You willork your way up to more complicated patterns.
We can't always stay inside our 'comfort zone'! Challenge yourself, you'll surprise yourself! :-D


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

I do a couple of things for the more tricky patterns

1st I use a highlighter and highlight the size I need ( if need another size later use a different coloured high lighter)

then I have one of thsoe stands you use for typists that have the ruler on it and bring it down line by line

I also make sure I use a row counter on my needle 

the more you do it the better you become though even after 40 years of knitting I still use the methods above


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


Nothing is wrong with you.
I have been knitting and following patterns for more than 65 years and I have a problem reading a pattern without my needles and a ball of yarn.
They can look like a foreign language until you actually see the stitches on the needle.
It helps if you can work out a couple of repeats of a pattern so you don't have to Cast On 679, or some other large number, to work a sample but most times this is possible.
It also helps if you can learn to "read your knitting" so you don't have to refer to the pattern other than for shaping instructions.
After all these years, I can look at a picture and pretty much work out how a stitch pattern works but I still get caught out occasionally so don't panic if you get stuck occasionally.
If you need help with anything specific, don't hesitate to ask for help.
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Beila Charna said:


> stitch by stitch, row by row -- that is how your project grows.
> 
> And, if you DO make a mistake, it can be fixed. You are knitting, not doing brain surgery!


I think there is a song in there!


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


I've felt your pain! But, you know what, in the end I decided to give one of them a go, what the heck! I found that the instructions made a bit more sense when I read them as part of the pattern as I was knitting, instead of trying to understand and visualise everything beforehand.

Anyway, I decided that if I genuinely couldn't work it out, I'd take a picture and post the problem on here so these marvellous KPers could help me. It's a huge confidence boost to overcome a fear of instructions and an even bigger one to watch your creation take shape until it's finally on your back!

Don't stress about.... JUST DO IT!

We're all here to help each other - good luck xx


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with you. I think some of us, including me, get overwhelmed by just reading a pattern. Just take it slowly, going row by row, and you should be OK. And remember, there are many people here on KP who will always be happy to give you help/advice if you get into trouble. Good luck!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with you, just take a deep breath and break the pattern down. We are all here to help, and it doesn't have to be perfect. I am the same never trying for fear of failing or getting it wrong but I said to myself (I give myself these chats now and again) what is the harm in trying and you know sometimes I have surprised myself. So you go for it there is no harm in getting it wrong sometimes but you wont know what you are capable of till you try. Go on we are here. Xxxxx


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

You can do it.
Just keep trying. The more you practice the easier things become. That applies to knitting or anything you want to do.
Start with a pattern that is labeled as easy or medium. Read the abbreviations and learn what they all mean. Then make a copy of your pattern so you can mark on it and make notes. (If you should happen to lose your copy you still have the original). Then take it step by step. Do your gauge swatch and make sure you are getting the correct gauge so your item will be the size you want. Pick the size that fits, mark the size the whole way through the pattern. 
Then just do what the pattern indicates you are to do. One step at a time.
Don't hard on yourself. We have all been where you are now.


----------



## lucytru (May 19, 2014)

I found that in the knitting world, there seems to be a million different ways of saying the same thing. Then there are endless newer techniques simplifying the endless antique and vintage techniques. How instructions are stated seems contingent on what the instructor prefers or sometimes I wonder if there is a copyright on some of the lingo because often, once I understand the instruction, I will ask myself, "why didn't they just say such and such?!!, which would have been a more quick and simple instruction. I also noticed a magazine seems to have their specific preferences as to what terminology, abbreviations, symbols and legends they will use in their instruction and charts. As varied as all this is, you can be assured, all are saying the same thing. I discovered this by focusing on one stitch or one pattern or one technique, then apply it on a dishcloth project, (aka, a "swatch" or "gauge"), for a quick fix in confidence. Find a number of free patterns on-line that provides instruction for the same stitch pattern or technique and you will see evidence of all the different ways to say the same thing. The YouTube is a great resource for any visual instruction if you get stumped on a written instruction. Knit classes on-line and gatherings at your local yarn shop will also expose you to "Knitters Speak" Soon not one pattern will frustrate you.


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Dustbunny your comment stroke a chord with me, so very true and sometimes we just have to try and try again


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't read ahead; just enough to get started on the right foot, and then learn as you go. It makes more sense when you're in the moment, actually doing the knitting.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I do read a pattern before I begin but just to see what is expected. Do you have an LYS near you or a knitting group? When I get stuck I bring it to my group and between all of us (some very experienced) we figure it out.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


I am the same way. See the pattern and love it and read it and back off. Now, I will read all of your replies and see what helps me. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

They ARE confusing to read. Just do it one step at a time, and it will work out.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I know just how you feel. Such lovely patterns out there. So I'll print one, and by the time I've sat down and tried to read the instructions, I'm so confused, and extremely upset with myself. It's as though I have a mental block that won't allow me to understand.
And yet when it comes to crochet, I have no trouble at all understanding the instructions. Go figure!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

If you haven't been knitting very long, patterns are intimidating. They will become less so as your knitting confidence grows. 
You can always ask for help on the forum when you don't understand the directions, lots of people do.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sometimes patterns are difficult to understand if you try and read straight through them, but if you take it slowly and do one row at a time they turn out far less complicated. Go on have a go.


I was just about to give her the same advice you gave her. :thumbup: Like minds, huh?

PLUS, she has us in this wonderful forum to help her when she gets stuck... if she gets stuck.

I also say go for it!


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

I read quickly through, check notes,special stitches. If I get about 75% of the pattern I go ahead with it. The rest I figure it out as I go along. If I understand everything I will get bored and never finish it. I guess I like a challenge. You don't have a problem. Just go for it. There is so much help here and on the web you can do it, I find I over think the pattern if I try to understand every little thing. I do spend a god bit of time swatching the special pattern stitches. I have to fully understand and like knitting those special stitches/patterns. If I don't like them I won't make the item.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sometimes patterns are difficult to understand if you try and read straight through them, but if you take it slowly and do one row at a time they turn out far less complicated. Go on have a go.


Perfectly said.

Take life one day at a time. Knit one row at a time.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


I had a similar problem to you when I graduated from knitting place mats, teatowels and scarves. I was advised by a close friend at the time (who was also an avid knitter) to write out the pattern on a piece of paper or in a notebook. While writing out the pattern picture each step as you go. By visualising it doesn't seem so hard and when you actually start knitting. It's almost as if you have already knitted it and this first one is really your second. I found that helped (I was 9 at the time) and have done that ever since. Also by doing this, if I come across what I think is a mistake I can contact the designer (or author as the case may be) and get clarification.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> That I look at all these wonderful knitting patterns that I want to do, read them, get confused and shy away from them? It is soooo frustrating! But I feel that I can't understand them after reading them. What's wrong with me?


Doing and seeing is much easier than reading alone. You can try a pattern repeat out on a small swatch without committing yourself to a larger piece. I'm sure you'll get there.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Like you, I still feel awed by some patterns, like socks. Haven't made any just yet, but I do plan to take them on. What I have done is to look at a photo of the object. If I like it, I give it a try, going row by row or round by round. 

If I feel something is not clear, I might ask here for help, Google a video of that step or find a video on youtube.com. So, awe and fear notwithstanding, I have learned how to use DPNs, make gloves with fingers (first pair were weird), use magic loop, and all sorts of things that I thought I might never try because the pattern looked daunting, but I tried them because the photo looked doable. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

i just wanted to add... there are some well produced well written patterns where the the font is legible and the charts are clear and there are good photographs...
and for the very same price there are some lousy patterns.... no schematics , poor printing and lousy or no charts... never mnd the quality of the written instructions...
some of the best patterns i have used are
brooklyn tweed, lori versaci, quince & co.
patterns i wont buy even if i love the pictures
drops, vogue knitting,monique boonstra, debbie bliss

in fact becasue i have been so let down by some patterns i am very careful about spending money on new designers and publishers and find myself going back to the ones i know over and over


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I NEVER read an entire pattern any more..as has been said one stitch at a time. I read the "special" notes some have in the beginning and then take it row by row and viola...stuff out of yarn! Turning a sock heel the first time for instance... but what about the rest of the stitches I asked my self? Self said just DO what it says and cool.. a heel cup formed! One row at a time....endeavor to persevere!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Lizruork said:


> patterns i wont buy even if i love the pictures
> drops, vogue knitting,monique boonstra, debbie bliss


I would add to this "no" list Great Adirondack.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Nothing is wrong with you. You need to fined an experienced knitting friend who will help you through the rough spots until you gain confidence. You will never grow in your knitting until you jump in and try the hard things.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

You're just reading and not knitting! As you work each pattern, it will become easier because you will see what is being done. Give it a shot!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Yarn Happy said:


> Every time I look at patterns, the ones I like the best are from Drops Designs, but when you read the instruction, they are all head scratchers. Some patterns are easier to understand than others, but when you get to a spot where you are lost, just come here and post your question, someone will have your answer.


Most Definitely!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

junebjh said:


> Doing and seeing is much easier than reading alone. You can try a pattern repeat out on a small swatch without committing yourself to a larger piece. I'm sure you'll get there.


This will also let you see the pattern up close and you will be able to decide if you really do like it. A swatch would not be a waste of time - they can be stored until there are many and sewn together to make a winter scarf , a pillow, or an afghan.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

there are so many good suggestions and help here that I just want to add that if there is a knitting term in the pattern...an abbreviation...that you have not encountered before or do not feel confident about just go to youtube and search out videos that will show you how it's worked....don't hesitate to look at several videos if need be, some will be better explained than others....you'll find the one that you understand..the one that is truly helpful to you...
julie


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, so, here's the BEST thing about knitting.....it's sticks and a string. And nothing is cast in stone. You can undo ANY mistake and start again. Not like cooking or painting a picture....if that goes bad, well, it's done. And so many nice KPers will help you so....have a go at it....you may surprise yourself!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your encouragement and great tips!
I'm working on 2 shawlettes and a baby sweater now. I will attempt a more difficult pattern after these are finished.
You guys are GREAT! XOXO


----------

